# Bowl predictions



## buggsz24

Let see who can pick the bowl seedings prior to the selection on 12/7/08

My prediction:
*BCS National Championship*
Florida vs. Oklahoma

*Fiesta Bowl*
Ohio State vs. Texas

*Sugar Bowl*
Utah vs. Alabama

*Orange Bowl *
BC vs. Cinci

*Rose Bowl* <-- this one is already a lock 
USC vs. Penn

The only Bowl that I'm not comfortable with is the Fiesta Bowl, I really think that Utah has a good shot at getting to this game vs. Texas.


----------



## jahan

It is hard to argue those predictions. I think the Fiesta Bowl will take Ohio State over Utah, they want a big crowd as possible and Ohio State I believe will draw a bigger crowd.


----------



## UintaMan

My predictions are as follows:

*BCS National Championship Game*

Florida vs Oklahoma / with Forida winning the Championship again

*Fiesta Bowl*

Utah vs Texas / with Texas winning the game, although I would love to see Utah, I just don't see them winning the game, again I would love to be dissapointed though.

*Sugar Bowl*

Alabama vs Ohio State / I would also love to see Boise State get the nod over Ohio State giving two non BCS at large bids but I'm just not sure the sugar is willing to take another chance on a WAC team after last year! Ohio State is playing much better with T. Prior behind center, however, to be honest I am sick of the hole Ohio State / BCS love affair. I'm calling for Ohio State to beat the Tide and for the Tide to beat Boise State if it shakes out that way.

*Orange Bowl *

Boston College vs Cinci / I have Cinci coming out on top in the lame duck BCS bowl of the year

*Rose bowl*

USC vs Penn State / with USC winning big time.


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> My predictions are as follows:


You know...When the conversation doesn't include BYU you actually make sense.

IF (big IF) Utah gets Texas, the outcome won't be pretty for the Utes.


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> You know...When the conversation doesn't include BYU you actually make sense.
> 
> IF (big IF) Utah gets Texas, the outcome won't be pretty for the Utes.
Click to expand...

Ya the funny thing is the more I listen to Fatbass I am realizing how unrealistic I really must sound when I do the same with my cougs.


----------



## jahan

UintaMan said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> You know...When the conversation doesn't include BYU you actually make sense.
> 
> IF (big IF) Utah gets Texas, the outcome won't be pretty for the Utes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya the funny thing is the more I listen to Fatbass I am realizing how unrealistic I really must sound when I do the same with my cougs.
Click to expand...

Hey there is nothing wrong with being a fan of your team, no matter how delusional you can be. :wink: :lol: We will let Fatbass have his glory time, it will only last for about 5 more days. :mrgreen: He hasn't had much to cheer for, for the last several years. I think Alabama is going to be a force to reckon with next year.

Utah vs. Texas game would be a fun one to watch, I don't think Utah could win that one, but it wouldn't be a blowout.


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My predictions are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> You know...When the conversation doesn't include BYU you actually make sense.
> 
> IF (big IF) Utah gets Texas, the outcome won't be pretty for the Utes.
Click to expand...

You know the sad thing about this year is that outside of Texas getting screwed out of the big 12 / National championship games, Texas Tech is going to get screwed as well out of a BCS bowl period! The Big 12 for sure is the biggest victim of the whole BCS BS this year. For Texas Tech and the season they have put together it's very sad. I believe that no conference can have more than two teams go to BCS bowls therefore screwing Texas Tech!


----------



## UintaMan

I agree Jahan. This year is Alabama's coming out party with Saban at the helm. They will win a Championship in the next 3 years in my opinion. Even though Saban is a dirt bag as an idividual he is a heck of a College Football coach. This is what being a college football fan is all about, loosing our heads and going all out for our team no matter how silly we look. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## buggsz24

UintaMan said:


> I believe that no conference can have more than two teams go to BCS bowls therefore screwing Texas Tech!


Your correct, only two big 12 teams will be participating.

Even though Texas and tech got screwed it ended bringing A LOT of influential people within the BCS into line with the non BCS group calling for a playoff


----------



## UintaMan

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that no conference can have more than two teams go to BCS bowls therefore screwing Texas Tech!
Click to expand...

Your correct, only two big 12 teams will be participating.

*Even though Texas got screwed it ended bringing A LOT of influential people within the BCS into line with the non BCS group calling for a playoff[/quote*]

Exactly, that is definately going to be the best thing to come out of all of this! Betten now than later even if it's at the expense of being unfare to some teams, but if this hadn't of happened then they would have been able to keep saying that the sytem at hand is working. Well can't do it anymore.


----------



## STEVO

Holy crap. You two are getting along. Good to see!!!


----------



## stick_man

I like the idea of Florida and Oklahoma for the title, although I think a Florida/Alabama SEC title game will be a better game.

With Florida going to the title game, I see Utah going to the Fiesta Bowl to face Texas and Ohio State to the Sugar against 'Bama.

Don't really care about the other BCS games.

Either way, I see a big disappointment for Whit and the Utes. Both Texas and 'Bama have a much superior offense than BYU has. 'Bama's offense is so well balanced, I think they would blow Utah out. Going against Texas might provide a little more of a chance, but not much.


----------



## HighNDry

All I know is Texas is mad, mad, mad, that they are behind Oklahoma in the polls after beating them this year. Whoever Texas plays in a bowl game will be trampled upon with an extra amount of wrath, bitterness, anger, clamour and evil speaking. It will not be pretty! If it's a bowl buster team...oh boy! :shock:


----------



## buggsz24

fatbass said:


> Oh...and Buggsz24, Bama owes Texas big time for moving OU out of the way so that Bama could take over the #1 spot in the polls and I feel like Texas is getting a major screwing in this weeks poll.


Next time I see mac I will let him know your thankful, I will also pass on my/your condolences. Yup leapfrogged by a team you beat on neutral turf does make it sound like TX is getting the KY job.


----------



## UintaMan

fatbass said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there is nothing wrong with being a fan of your team, no matter how delusional you can be. :wink: :lol: We will let Fatbass have his glory time, it will only last for about 5 more days. :mrgreen: He hasn't had much to cheer for, for the last several years. I think Alabama is going to be a force to reckon with next year.
> 
> Utah vs. Texas game would be a fun one to watch, I don't think Utah could win that one, but it wouldn't be a blowout.
> 
> 
> 
> Good post, Jahan! Good to see someone with their head out for some sunshine and able to put college sports in perspective. (Texas vs Utah WOULD be a blowout, however.)
> 
> Much of this is from another post but it lets you know I'm not delusional, like *UintaBarneyFife.*
> 
> Bama is 2 years ahead of schedule and is a Cinderella team. They were ranked no higher than 24 in the preseason polls. There are only 9 seniors on this team, yet they have mowed down all comers this year. Saturday's pounding of Auburn showed what a great team they are. The Iron Bowl is the pinnacle of rivalries among the NCAA football elite. For Bama to hold their archrival scoreless should be an indicator of how well they execute. This Bama team is one I can be proud of...even if they don't make the BCS Championship this year.
> Florida hasn't played any team with linemen as good as Bama's. Tebow won't be able to run like he wants and Bama's secondary has been shutting down passing teams all year. They may not have the flash that Florida has but they got the guts and own the line of scrimmage on both sides. Bama is disciplined at every position even if they are young. Florida is ****y and Bama is humble and hungry. It's going to be the best game of the season so far!
> Even with Bama in the #1 position in the country, all the talking heads are predicting a Florida win and that makes Bama an underdog. I like that!
> 
> Oh...and Buggsz24, Bama owes Texas big time for moving OU out of the way so that Bama could take over the #1 spot in the polls and I feel like Texas is getting a major screwing in this weeks poll.
Click to expand...

Dang man you got me there.


----------



## buggsz24

fatbass said:


> Much of this is from another post but it lets you know I'm not delusional, like *UintaBarneyFife.*


Wow I can't believe I didn't see that one! I've moved on or that hanging curve ball would have been out of the park.


----------



## Comrade Duck

If OU were to fall this weekend to Missouri, who would play in the title game? Could Texas still get a chance for a National Championship even though technically they didn't win their conference?

Shane


----------



## buggsz24

Comrade Duck said:


> Could Texas still get a chance for a National Championship even though technically they didn't win their conference?
> Shane


Yes, Texas would be the team representing the Big 12, Tech is too low ranked and OU With the loss would be as well. Winning the conference isn't a requirement, but the winner of the conference would go to Fiesta Bowl to Face Either Utah or Ohio St.


----------



## Riverrat77

Is there any chance anyone could leapfrog Texas at this point or are they secure in at least number 2 or 3?


----------



## buggsz24

Barring a huge swing in the human polls the ONLY team that could leapfrog Texas is Florida with a win over Bama, in which case Bama would be ranked below Texas.


----------



## Comrade Duck

buggsz24 said:


> Yes, Texas would be the team representing the Big 12, Tech is too low ranked and OU With the loss would be as well. Winning the conference isn't a requirement, but the winner of the conference would go to Fiesta Bowl to Face Either Utah or Ohio St.


Utah vs Missouri in the Fiesta Bowl would be a good match-up if Missouri could pull off the upset against OU.

So if that were to happen it would most likely be Texas vs. Alabama/Florida in the title game, if I understand correctly? I don't like Texas, but they got screwed. I would like to see them get their shot.

Shane


----------



## proutdoors

I think there is still an outside chance that USC could leapfrog over Texas is OU and Florida both lose. If they 'impress' enough voters in their game against UCLA, it may be interesting.

I don't see how Texas got 'screwed'. They got beat by Texas Tech after Oklahoma lost. It is NORMAL for a team to move ahead of a team they lost to in such cases. Texas is just better at whining than Texas Tech/Oklahoma/USC/Florida. If Bama loses to Florida, should they drop below Texas in the polls? If so, why?


----------



## Comrade Duck

proutdoors said:


> I think there is still an outside chance that USC could leapfrog over Texas is OU and Florida both lose. If they 'impress' enough voters in their game against UCLA, it may be interesting.
> 
> I don't see how Texas got 'screwed'. They got beat by Texas Tech after Oklahoma lost. It is NORMAL for a team to move ahead of a team they lost to in such cases. Texas is just better at whining than Texas Tech/Oklahoma/USC/Florida. If Bama loses to Florida, should they drop below Texas in the polls? If so, why?


I don't see how OU should have leapfrogged Texas considering the fact that their records are the same and Texas won the head to head on a neutral field. That's how I think they got screwed.

I don't see USC having enough to get them into the title game. That OSU loss doesn't look good.

Shane


----------



## buggsz24

Even with a HUGE UCLA-SC blowout and a first place in both polls they couldn't move past Texas. 

If both Florida and OU loose Texas will be number 2 and on their way to the national championship game. Not a guess, the numbers just arent there for SC or or anyone else to end up higher than TX. 

The reason that there is a large population of people that feel that Texas was screwed is the fact that they beat the team that leapfrogged them on a neutral field by 10 points.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> The reason that there is a large population of people that feel that Texas was screwed is the fact that they beat the team that leapfrogged them on a neutral field by 10 points.


Texas playing Oklahoma in TEXAS is NOT a "neutral" field. Good try though. They leapfrogged them because more 'experts' believe the Sooners are better than the Longhorns at this time of the football season. Also, they destroyed a team that beat Texas, destroyed a very good in state rivalry school after losing to Texas. They have the No 1 offense in the country, yes better than Texas'. I'm not a big Sooner fan, but I believe they _deserve_ to be in the championship game over Texas based on how both teams have performed since they met in TEXAS.


----------



## jahan

proutdoors said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that there is a large population of people that feel that Texas was screwed is the fact that they beat the team that leapfrogged them on a neutral field by 10 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Texas playing Oklahoma in TEXAS is NOT a "neutral" field. Good try though. They leapfrogged them because more 'experts' believe the Sooners are better than the Longhorns at this time of the football season. Also, they destroyed a team that beat Texas, destroyed a very good in state rivalry school after losing to Texas. They have the No 1 offense in the country, yes better than Texas'. I'm not a big Sooner fan, but I believe they _deserve_ to be in the championship game over Texas based on how both teams have performed since they met in TEXAS.
Click to expand...

I agree, OU is better than Texas.


----------



## bowhunter3

I don't know which team is playing better, but the fact is Texas did beat them and and yes it was in Texas but it is split equally right down the middle one side Texas the other OU, so it was on a neutral playing field. I think the fact that they destroyed Texas Tech is how they got in. But, it is just another example of how bad the college football system is.


----------



## bowhunter3

It is also funny that no one is talking about Texas Tech getting screwed. Why not, it is the same thing isn't it. They beat Texas but lost to OU, they have just as much beef as Texas does, really it didn't matte which team they picked 2 of them were going to be left out and that isn't right. CHANGE THE SYSTEM!!!!!!!


----------



## jahan

bowhunter3 said:


> It is also funny that no one is talking about Texas Tech getting screwed. Why not, it is the same thing isn't it. They beat Texas but lost to OU, they have just as much beef as Texas does, really it didn't matte which team they picked 2 of them were going to be left out and that isn't right. CHANGE THE SYSTEM!!!!!!!


I think the reason Texas Tech is overlooked is because they are overrated IMO. I don't think they are as good as Texas, they just had that last minute play. I think they are a team Utah could beat. Now OU, Texas, and Florida I can't say the same with confidence.


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> ]Texas playing Oklahoma in TEXAS is NOT a "neutral" field. Good try though.


Pro, your an ass sometimes and the holier than thou attitude that you seem to be soooo offended by is the same attitude that you exude constantly.

Dallas is where the game was played, and since you already know everything you already knew that Dallas is almost exactly the same distance from Austin as it from Norman. You also knew that half of the tickets are given to each school, in college football there is nothing closer to a neutral turf game.

Texas payed 4 games in a row against top ten opponents and only dropped the last one. The loss came on the road and on the last play of the game. Conversely OU had a relatively weak schedule prior to the tech meeting and they played tech at home.

Texas beat OU, that settled the "who is better" question. The real question is why #1 Alabama with a S.O.S of 79 is being considered for a national championship over #4 Texas, #1 OU, #12 TT or an undefeated #56 Utah.


----------



## BIGBEAN

I think it just comes down to Buggsz24 favorite measure the SOS. Oklahoma's is just a little better. 8)


----------



## proutdoors

BIGBEAN said:


> I think it just comes down to Buggsz24 favorite measure the SOS. Oklahoma's is just a little better. 8)


 -_O- Careful, buggs takes this stuff very, very, very, very serious. :shock:


----------



## buggsz24

BIGBEAN said:


> I think it just comes down to Buggsz24 favorite measure the SOS. Oklahoma's is just a little better. 8)


That is what ended up getting OU over Texas in the computer polling.

If you didn't notice, I didn't start any "Texas got screwed threads". OU is going, *I have accepted the humiliation that is going to a BCS game instead of the national championship*.


----------



## GaryFish

I just think that whatever team is unfortunate enough to play Texas is in for a SERIOUS butt-whoopin' now. It gonna be ugly.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

fatbass said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas beat OU, that settled the "who is better" question. *The real question is why #1 Alabama with a S.O.S of 79 is being considered for a national championship over #4 Texas, #1 OU, #12 TT or an undefeated #56 Utah.*
> 
> 
> 
> Legacy, buggs, legacy. :lol:
Click to expand...

We will see how well that legacy stands up to the Gators this weekend. I believe they will get chomped by Florida then everyone will see where the Tide belongs.


----------



## buggsz24

If it makes you feel any better FB I think the Bama Florida game this weekend will be better than the national championship.


----------



## stick_man

> If it makes you feel any better FB I think the Bama Florida game this weekend will be better than the national championship


+1


----------



## jahan

fatbass said:


> We could make this whole National Championship thing a lot easier if we only allowed the 4 UNBEATEN teams to play for the top 4 spots. Boise State plays Ball State (I know Ball State just turned down the nod) and Utah would play Bama for the Championship. :mrgreen:


Boise State really worked with them, let me tell you (enter sarcasm here). :roll: Boise said we will let you come play here and you can where the home colors; in which, Ball State turned down. When Ball State offered to let them into the Motor Bowl, they said it is not in our best interest to travel. So it is alright for everyone else to travel? Sorry for the rant, but it kind of ticked me off, I don't think they wanted to play Ball State. They can beat Ball State, I don't know about TCU that they are likely to play know.


----------



## buggsz24

Bama who ?

They still have to make it past a Florida team that looks very good right now?


----------



## UintaMan

Where is the SEC championship game being played this year? Is it in the Superdome or where?


----------

